# Does anyone know tape new gypsum board to old school plaster walls



## bigfletch68 (Sep 14, 2010)

I am bidding on this house that has old metal plaster in it. The GC demo most of the walls but left a few up and he wants to jam new sheetrock to the old plaster. Does anybody know the combination of the mixture or the name of this technique. So basically i want to tape the conerers but in the 45"s one wall would be old school plaster and the other would be sheetrock.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Hot mud and mesh my friend! 
You may want to brush some plaster bonder onto the old plaster though. You should be fine.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Checkers has the right idea about bonder,because you dont know how many layers of paint[on the plaster] you are applying hot mud to,then your finish mud. My experience with this plaster is that you dont know how good the bond between basecoat [on the wire] and finish coat plaster[keens or lime putty] to the basecoat,sometimes when rewetting this the bond will fail ,usually during last coat of mud or coat of paint---not trying to scare you but give you a heads up!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> Checkers has the right idea about bonder,because you dont know how many layers of paint[on the plaster] you are applying hot mud to,then your finish mud. My experience with this plaster is that you dont know how good the bond between basecoat [on the wire] and finish coat plaster[keens or lime putty] to the basecoat,sometimes when rewetting this the bond will fail ,usually during last coat of mud or coat of paint---not trying to scare you but give you a heads up!!


Huh?????? 

Thats how much I know bout it. 

DSJOHN knows more about plaster than anyone I know. Listen to him and take his advice,,, I would.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words Capt. Ask the Gc who cut the plaster out if it cut like cement? If you can see a thin layer of white plaster[looking at a cut edge] on top of a grey basecoat,thats what you are dealing with. [Portland base]


----------



## bigfletch68 (Sep 14, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> Thanks for the kind words Capt. Ask the Gc who cut the plaster out if it cut like cement? If you can see a thin layer of white plaster[looking at a cut edge] on top of a grey basecoat,thats what you are dealing with. [Portland base]


 thanks alot


----------



## bigfletch68 (Sep 14, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Hot mud and mesh my friend!
> You may want to brush some plaster bonder onto the old plaster though. You should be fine.


thanks alot


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Allow me to clarify,



DSJOHN said:


> Checkers has the right idea about bonder. You need to use bonder because you don't know how many layers of paint you are applying your hot mud over.
> 
> My experience with this plaster is that if the bond between the basecoat, and finish coat is not good; you will discover it while you apply your skim coat of finish mud, or the first coat of paint.
> 
> ...


----------



## Timpowers604 (Sep 18, 2010)

first remove any loose plaster. If it moves it must go. Then I use synko concrete fill, it is the best. I fill any voids and bring things up nice and level. It is important to let cure fully befor applying paper tape. Then coat with mud and sand accordingly. If your not familiar with con fill it is basically a 45 minute fast setting product that is full of fibre glass. After about 45 minutes it can be scraped smooth. Not much fun to sand though.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll have to keep that one in mind. I've always just used hot mud to fill and do the normal process like any other seam


----------

